# Review: Makita LS1016L Compound Sliding Mitre Saw and Makita 2704 Table Saw w/ Stand



## Kevin M. (Nov 26, 2009)

wnabcptrNH said:


> Hey All
> SO I recently purchased both a Makita CSMR(Compound Sliding Mitre Saw) and a Makita 2704 Table Saw with the hydraulic assist stand with wheels. All information is my opinion and mine only.
> 
> Makita CSMR
> ...


Nice!!!

My Hypoid is 18 yrs old and still runs like a champ. :thumbsup:

KM


----------



## Five Star (Mar 19, 2009)

I Have this exact set up and it works great!! i use it day in day out and have not met a piece of wood i could not cut!!:thumbsup:


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

wnabcptrNH said:


> ......I love both of these......:thumbup:


 Thanks for posting


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Five Star said:


> I Have this exact set up and it works great...


 I love your big red Bus. Gary Katz bought one to hold all his Roadshow props. One for the East Coast shows and one for the West Coast.


----------



## Five Star (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks Pali, Its been a good truck great gas mileage and comfortable ride! The makita mitersaw is holding up great!! im glad i didnt get the kapex as i hear alot of problems with grinding nioses and laser malfunctions!!

The makita has been great is been about 6 months and still sharp as a and acurate as the day it came out of a box!! The only thing now i see alot on ebay for around $475 but thats to be expected as i bought mine the first day i saw it at a home center!:yes:


----------



## wnabcptrNH (Jan 29, 2010)

I got the table saw for 500 and the mitre saw for 400 both BRAND NEW! Craigslist is you friend and I got lucky! The mitre saw I bought from a cop who bought it to fix some siding and got up the roof and got scared so he sold it for 179 less than he bought it for. Sold it in 12 hours though.


----------

